#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  McKetta, Encyclopedia of Chemical Processing and Design, 1976  1999

## mirro

there are 69 volumes in this collection

See More: McKetta, Encyclopedia of Chemical Processing and Design, 1976  1999

----------


## gusgon

So? Are there any links?

----------


## Siddharth Garg

thank youj

----------


## saverr

this is a great collection with lots of useful reference material on design.
does anyone have an electronic version ?
thanks

----------


## dso

Encyclopedia of Chemical Processing and Design, Volume 69

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## iancujianu6

Yes, there are 69 Volumes in this collection, and what? If you have something to share please do it, if not, keep quiet, or make a request
Kind regards.

----------


## Seventh-7_worm

bro, the link was expired.. can u share new link. thanks a lot.

----------


## vne

New link for Vol 69: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

One more book named "Encyclopedia of Chemical processing", Sunggyu Lee, CRC 2005. Haven't downloaded yet so not sure if duplicated with McKetta vol 1-69. Download from 1 of the following:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## goalguy

where r the links............................ ?????????????????????

----------


## Nabilia

These are the McKetta's that I have...

Heat Transfer Design Methods by McKetta_0824785185.djvu 17.649 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Encyclopedia of Chemical Processing and Design. 69_Supplement 1.pdf	  10.158 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Chemical Processing Handbook by McKetta.zip	  12.417 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Heat Transfer Design Methods by McKetta_0824785185.djvu	  17.65 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

This one might be close to what you want...

Encyclopedia of Chemical Processing (5 Volume Set).pdf	  48.43 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## brahmhos

If someone can collect all the 69 volumes and post a link then it will be very useful and helpful.

----------


## mbenk33

can i request volume 26..??


i need it for my thesis...See More: McKetta, Encyclopedia of Chemical Processing and Design, 1976  1999

----------


## mkhurram79

can someone step forward and share whole set of mcketta

----------


## goalguy

if No body hav this encyclopedia soo plz close this thread
one who have started this is wasting his and others time
last and final request if u have then share it otherwise its time wasting

----------


## ekristianto

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
suwun

----------


## Pundra Anggit Pamungkas

most wanted

----------


## pambudi04

let me see the link....
please,,,,

----------


## philip149313

may i have ebook Encyclopedia of Chemical Processing and Design of mc Ketta vol 23? if any, can the ebook be shared to me?
thanks

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Nabilia,

Please upload the link again.

Thanks & Regards,

Amit

----------


## serven7

need all the volumes especially 52

here is volume 69

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## arsalz100

upload all volume plzzzzzzzzzz i m searching for a long period but didnt find any where help me

----------


## Haya_

Need volume 49, thank you

----------


## yudh1984

Need vol. 64. Please shared...Thank you

----------

